# Uno-e DESAPARECE



## Betis2 (1 Abr 2016)

Al entrar hoy en la web de Uno-e se indica que los Consejos de Administración de BBVA y Uno-e han acordado la Fusión por Absorción de Uno-e por parte de BBVA. 
A lo largo de este año desaparecerá otra entidad financiera en otro proceso de absorción. Nos cambiarán los números de cuenta, tarjetas y seguramente las condiciones. Espero que no sean como las del BBVA, pues sino me largaré. 
Lástima de entidad.

Saludos


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2016)

Betis2 dijo:


> Al entrar hoy en la web de Uno-e se indica que los Consejos de Administración de BBVA y Uno-e han acordado la Fusión por Absorción de Uno-e por parte de BBVA.
> A lo largo de este año desaparecerá otra entidad financiera en otro proceso de absorción. Nos cambiarán los números de cuenta, tarjetas y seguramente las condiciones. Espero que no sean como las del BBVA, pues sino me largaré.
> Lástima de entidad.
> 
> Saludos



No van a cambiar ni numeros de cuenta ni tarjetas ni tampoco creo que te cobren comisiones, porque entrara dentro de BBVA online. Si es posible que cuando haya que renovar las tarjetas, te las cambien por las nuevas, con nueva serigrafia y eso


----------



## Betis2 (1 Abr 2016)

Los números de cuenta cambian seguro, me lo acaban de confirmar en el 900 811 426. Ten en cuenta que cierran una entidad (la 0227) y por tanto todas las cuentas también. Me indicaron que las cuentas empezarán por 0182 (que la del BBVA), pero que no saben nada aún de la oficina. Lo mismo nos asignan la más cerca por domicilio o una genérica de internet. Habrá que esperar.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Abr 2016)

Betis2 dijo:


> Los números de cuenta cambian seguro, me lo acaban de confirmar en el 900 811 426. Ten en cuenta que cierran una entidad (la 0227) y por tanto todas las cuentas también. Me indicaron que las cuentas empezarán por 0182 (que la del BBVA), pero que no saben nada aún de la oficina. Lo mismo nos asignan la más cerca por domicilio o una genérica de internet. Habrá que esperar.



Yo te digo que necesariamente no hay que cambiar el numero de cuenta, se pueden hacer lo que se llaman "puentes", que tampoco quita que lo hagan, quien sabe.

De ir se asociara a la parte de "BBVA online", q es la parte electrónica de BBVA y no tienes comisiones tampoco ahi, y las tarjetas de debito y transferencias, etc son gratis, que tampoco quita que con el tiempo cobren comisiones en el futuro.

La gente de soporte de uno-e aun no saben realmente que pasara, ni saben como sera la integración, de hecho hoy pase por la oficina en Paseo de la Habana (Madrid) a preguntar y ni ellos lo saben ahí y muy seguramente llamara con otro asesor y te dira otra cosa


----------



## ñandú iracundo (1 Abr 2016)

Sigue quedando openbank y alguno más parecido. ING también pero creo que no te dan tárjeta de débito gratuita.


----------



## racional (1 Abr 2016)

ñandú iracundo dijo:


> Sigue quedando openbank y alguno más parecido. ING también pero creo que no te dan tárjeta de débito gratuita.



La de ING si es gratis pero tienes que ingresar 600€ cada mes de otra entidad o tener 2000€.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Abr 2016)

eso ya lo predije, aunque pensaba que seria primero openbank, bienvenidos al oligopolio, para que os quejeis de ING...

---------- Post added 02-abr-2016 at 00:12 ----------




Polux dijo:


> Yo te digo que necesariamente no hay que cambiar el numero de cuenta, se pueden hacer lo que se llaman "puentes", que tampoco quita que lo hagan, quien sabe.
> 
> De ir se asociara a la parte de "BBVA online", q es la parte electrónica de BBVA y no tienes comisiones tampoco ahi, y las tarjetas de debito y transferencias, etc son gratis, *que tampoco quita que con el tiempo cobren comisiones en el futuro.*
> 
> La gente de soporte de uno-e aun no saben realmente que pasara, ni saben como sera la integración, de hecho hoy pase por la oficina en Paseo de la Habana (Madrid) a preguntar y ni ellos lo saben ahí y muy seguramente llamara con otro asesor y te dira otra cosa



no lo dudes, el camino es el mismo de isantander...

cerrad las cuentas cuanto antes o se nos comera a todos el oligopolio, adios unoe, hola pepebank.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (2 Abr 2016)

Viva el oligopolio.

La crisis les ha venido muy bien a los oligopolios. Rescates financieros (hazlo mal y te recompensamos) y 0 competencia (fusiones y desparaciones de bancos/cajas). ¿Que mas se puede pedir?


----------



## enladrillador (3 Abr 2016)

Y aseguir mangando.

Al final entonces queda BBVA y Santander y La Caixa y se acabó?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Abr 2016)

enladrillador dijo:


> Y aseguir mangando.
> 
> Al final entonces queda BBVA y Santander y La Caixa y se acabó?



esos son los 3 bancos que sobran en el sistema, 3 electricas, 3 telecos, 3 bancos, casi todos los oligopolios vienen de 3 en 3, pero en el caso de la banca hay esperanza, abrire cuenta en pepebank el primer dia que empiece a funcionar, number26, hello bank, atom bank, revolut, y muchos mas que vendran...


----------



## Betis2 (9 Oct 2016)

Bueno, ya tenemos fecha, a principios de diciembre se realizará la fusión de Uno-e en BBVA. 
Y tal y como me temía tenemos condiciones distintas, y por supuesto peores. No nos van a tocar las comisiones de mantenimiento ni administración, y parecen que van a ser ellos quienes deriven directamente las domiciliaciones de uno-e a la nueva cuenta que abran en BBVA. El tema es el siguiente:
1) Las transferencias periódicas probablemente tengamos nuevamente que volverlas a ordenar.
2) No sabemos nada del buzón. Es decir, no se indica nada si mantendrán al menos durante un año los recibos y extractos de la cuenta de uno-e visibles.
3) La sucursal no sirve para nada. Si vas a hacer una gestión te van a cobrar.
4) Podemos sacar en efetivo en BBVA. Esto es una ventaja, pero si quieres sacar más de 3.000 € debes avisar con al menos 5 días de antelación. ¡Esto es una pasada y una vergüenza!
5) Los ingresos de cheques en cuenta dejarán de ser gratuitos como hasta ahora. No es que yo ingresara muchos cheques, pero de vez en cuando si. Ahora cobrarán por ello un 3% con un mínimo de 3€ (todo un robo).
6) Yo tengo chequera de talones. Supongo que después de la fusión los podré seguir dando, lo que no se es si podré solicitar cheques de la nueva cuenta. No se dice nada al respecto.
7) Si haces una transferencia y quieres mandar un SMS al beneficiario te cobrarán 0,15€. Ahora no cobran nada.
8) No se dice nada del servicio de alertas sobre movimientos de cuentas, tarjetas o valores. Actualmente es gratuito y me temo que al no indicarlo expresamente pasaremos por caja. A mi me venía genial el de movimientos de las tarjetas.

En definitiva, esto es lo que hay. Tambián se mejorará en otras cosas que no tenía Uno-e si BBVA, como el pago de impuestos municipales con cargo en cuenta o que BBVA está dentro de Bizum y Uno-e no.

Yo de momento me quedaré, pero si veo que se complica,....

Saludos


----------



## flint19 (9 Oct 2016)

Betis2 dijo:


> Bueno, ya tenemos fecha, a principios de diciembre se realizará la fusión de Uno-e en BBVA.
> Y tal y como me temía tenemos condiciones distintas, y por supuesto peores. No nos van a tocar las comisiones de mantenimiento ni administración, y parecen que van a ser ellos quienes deriven directamente las domiciliaciones de uno-e a la nueva cuenta que abran en BBVA. El tema es el siguiente:
> 1) Las transferencias periódicas probablemente tengamos nuevamente que volverlas a ordenar.
> 2) No sabemos nada del buzón. Es decir, no se indica nada si mantendrán al menos durante un año los recibos y extractos de la cuenta de uno-e visibles.
> ...




Yo creo que os pasarán a la cuenta bbva online. Respecto de lo que comentas:

La sucursal no sirve para nada, pero en realidad tampoco es que haga falta. Las operaciones las haces online y cualquier cosa extra la haces con el gestor online. Yo no he visto necesaria la sucursal.
La que os asignan es la que os corresponde por domicilio, no usan sucursal genérica.

Lo de sacar más de 3000 euros de efectivo, creo que ahora todos andan con la misma tontería.

Lo de los cheques es tal cual, una mierda. Ademas la cuenta online no tiene chequera.

Lo de los sms de las transferencias, en la cuenta online al menos no los cobran, yo he mandado alguno con la transferencia y no me lo han cobrado. Si os pasan a otra cuenta distinta ya no se, claro.

Las notificaciones de movimientos de cuentas y tarjetas me llegan bien por sms bien por notificacion de bbva wallet y no tienen coste

Resumiendo, que si os pasan, como parece logico, a la cuenta online solo perderéis el tema de los cheques, el resto igual con alguna ventaja que comentas de pagos de recibos, impuestos y bizum.


----------



## musu19 (9 Oct 2016)

y si ya eres cliente de bbva online ?? tendras dos cuentas?


----------



## Betis2 (10 Oct 2016)

Acabo de llamar al 900811426 y me dicen que la nueva cuenta de BBVA si tiene chequera. Pero claro, me lo han dicho, no escrito. 
Ya veremos.

Por otro lado me confirman que el servicio de alertas no es gratis, sino de cobro (0,15€ el mensaje). Vamos, para atrás como los cangrejos.

Saludos


----------



## eloy_85 (10 Oct 2016)




----------



## orutrango (13 Nov 2016)

eloy_85 dijo:


>



Mes y medio o menos tardaban en hacerte el ingreso.

El único inconveniente que he tenido con Unoe estos años ha sido que no permite hacer pagos a la Seguridad Social si tienes un trabajador (empleada de hogar en mi caso). 

Por lo demás, y encima viniendo de La Caixa, donde te freían a comisiones, una delicia trabajar con este banco.


----------



## redx (13 Nov 2016)

eloy_85 dijo:


>



Yo también pillé esa oferta. Desde entonces (2009) he tenido domiciliada la nómina con ellos y no he tenido ninguna queja del servicio en la web y la atención telefónica cuando ha sido necesario, todo lo contrario que con el BBVA con el que he tenido miles de problemas por su incompetencia en varias oficinas. 

Por mi parte van a perder un cliente, tenía una tarjeta de débito con la que me devolvían un 1% de las compras cada mes y el pasado mes ya fue un 0.5%. En cuanto sea el 0% me largo.


----------



## sikBCN (13 Nov 2016)

Que dia es el cambio?

Para ir a cerrar la cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Nov 2016)

sikBCN dijo:


> Que dia es el cambio?
> 
> Para ir a cerrar la cuenta.
> 
> Saludos



Primeros de diciembre


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Nov 2016)

uno menos.


----------



## orutrango (13 Nov 2016)

redx dijo:


> Yo también pillé esa oferta. Desde entonces (2009) he tenido domiciliada la nómina con ellos y no he tenido ninguna queja del servicio en la web y la atención telefónica cuando ha sido necesario, todo lo contrario que con el BBVA con el que he tenido miles de problemas por su incompetencia en varias oficinas.
> 
> Por mi parte van a perder un cliente, tenía una tarjeta de débito con la que me devolvían un 1% de las compras cada mes y el pasado mes ya fue un 0.5%. En cuanto sea el 0% me largo.



¿Dónde te irás? Yo también estoy muy contento con Unoe, pero BBVA no me ofrece confianza.


----------



## allseeyingeye (13 Nov 2016)

Pos a mi me han cobrado una trasnferia SEPA a un pais dentro de la zona

que hijosdeputa. 20 leros o por ahi, by the face

De hecho, me enterado del cambio, al tratar de informarme.

Lo intentare reclamar, por que las condiciones originales eran SIN COMISIONES zona SEPA


----------



## Betis2 (13 Nov 2016)

Uno-e es del grupo BBVA, por lo que la confianza debe ser la misma. Otra cosa es como nos tratarán. 
La verdad es que yo también estoy muy contento con uno-e. Nunca ha dado buenos depósitos, pero el trato, la gestión, las transferencias sin comisiones, las alertas al móvil gratis, las tarjetas sin problemas (aunque me quejé de que pusieran del mismo tipo y color la de crédito y débito), disponibilidad de cheques, etc, me compensaba de largo.
Yo esperaré a ver como nos trata BBVA.
Tampoco hay muchas alternativas.
Saludos


----------



## vividor (14 Nov 2016)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Pos a mi me han cobrado una trasnferia SEPA a un pais dentro de la zona
> 
> que hijosdeputa. 20 leros o por ahi, by the face
> 
> ...



A mí me cobraron 40 pavels por una transferencia a Suiza hace un par de años, transferí 50 y me cobraron 40, jugada maestra "hoygah" :ouch: ...

Les reclamé y me dijeron que SUIZA no es UE ni zona SEPA... Así que ::


----------



## Betis2 (22 Nov 2016)

Ya hay fecha, el lunes 12 de diciembre se producirá el cambio.

Espero vaya todo bien.

Saludos


----------



## Betis2 (25 Nov 2016)

Ya se cual será mi oficina. Es la 9465, BBVA On-Line2.
Parece que es nueva, pues no tiene ni teléfono. 
Es como si nos fueran a meter allí a todos los de uno-e, pues yo no soy de Madrid.
Os dejo el enlace: Oficina BBVA On Line | BBVA.es

Saludos


----------



## Kenpachi (25 Nov 2016)

¿Se seguirá pudiendo ingresar dinero desde cualquier oficina del BBVA gratis?


----------



## docjones (10 Dic 2016)

Este fin de semana es el cambio. La cuenta será una BBVA Online sin comisiones (de momento). Pero ojo, porque la tarjeta de débito era sin comisiones, y viendo en la web bbva, para tarjeta sin comisiones "hay requisitos".


----------



## Tranquillo (10 Dic 2016)

Cada vez se va concentrando más la cosa. Yo lo di de baja hace un par de meses cuando ya se venía anunciando el cambio.

Mejor huir del oligopolio... Banca, electricidad, comunicaciones, etc.. al menos yo lo prefiero así


----------



## Betis2 (10 Dic 2016)

Hoy he sacado del cajero y ya no me ha llegado el sms avisándome de ello.
Con respecto a las comisiones ya veremos, pues parecen que son algo distintas las cuentas online de BBVA y las que van a absorber de Uno-e. Me confirmaron el otro día por teléfono que los cheques de uno-e ya no servían a partir del 12 de diciembre, que pidiese un talonario nuevo después de la integración sobre la nueva cuenta. Parece que un principio lo van a dejar más o menos igual. Ya veremos con tiempo.
Saludos


----------



## alpujarrense (10 Dic 2016)

Tengo dos tarjetas que emite UNO-E, la de Mercadona y la prepago de Alsa, ¿Como me afectará la integración?
Tenía la cuenta de UNO-E, pero la cerré cuando se dijo lo del cambio. Las tarjetas las comercializan las empresas, pero las emitía el banco.


----------



## tronox (11 Dic 2016)

Tengo una cuenta en unoe que uso para recibir pagos de ventas en amazon, sin comsiones aunque vengan del extranjero. También uso la tarjeta de débito para hacer compras en USA, de vez en cuando, y aquí "solo" me cobraban un 3% de comisión (por cambio de divisa, supongo).

De momento sigo con la cuenta, a ver qué pasa. Respetarán estas condiciones, o iremos a peor?? Si vamos a peor, pues nos cambiaremos, claro.


----------



## Lounge Bar (11 Dic 2016)

Ya salen las nuevas cuentas en la web de BBVA.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2016 at 08:53 ----------




alpujarrense dijo:


> Tengo dos tarjetas que emite UNO-E, la de Mercadona y la prepago de Alsa, ¿Como me afectará la integración?
> Tenía la cuenta de UNO-E, pero la cerré cuando se dijo lo del cambio. Las tarjetas las comercializan las empresas, pero las emitía el banco.



La prepago de ALSA me sale ahora como tarjeta de debito, xD.

Tocara reclamar.


----------



## docjones (11 Dic 2016)

En la descripción de la cuenta aparece "cuenta corriente uno-e"

Preguntado al CM por lo de las condiciones de la tarjeta, dice que se mantienen las que había.


----------



## Kenpachi (11 Dic 2016)

No me gusta la nueva interfaz. Es demasiado infantil.


----------



## plastic_age (11 Dic 2016)

Polux dijo:


> No van a cambiar ni numeros de cuenta ni tarjetas ni tampoco creo que te cobren comisiones, porque entrara dentro de BBVA online. Si es posible que cuando haya que renovar las tarjetas, te las cambien por las nuevas, con nueva serigrafia y eso



Eso es mentira. Yo he sido cliente de uno e varios años y ya me han mandado una carta con los nuevos dígitos.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2016 at 23:04 ----------




Betis2 dijo:


> Los números de cuenta cambian seguro, me lo acaban de confirmar en el 900 811 426. Ten en cuenta que cierran una entidad (la 0227) y por tanto todas las cuentas también. Me indicaron que las cuentas empezarán por 0182 (que la del BBVA), pero que no saben nada aún de la oficina. Lo mismo nos asignan la más cerca por domicilio o una genérica de internet. Habrá que esperar.



Simplemente nos asignan una sucursal virtual

---------- Post added 11-dic-2016 at 23:07 ----------




enladrillador dijo:


> Y aseguir mangando.
> 
> Al final entonces queda BBVA y Santander y La Caixa y se acabó?



Uno e ya era capital BBVA 100%.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Dic 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Eso es mentira. Yo he sido cliente de uno e varios años y ya me han mandado una carta con los nuevos dígitos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-dic-2016 at 23:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Si ves mi mensaje era de Abril y en aquel momento dijeron que no iban a cambiar las numeraciones de las cuentas. Ahora dicen q las tarjetas no la cambian.. veremos si luego te las cambian.


----------



## plastic_age (11 Dic 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Si ves mi mensaje era de Abril y en aquel momento dijeron que no iban a cambiar las numeraciones de las cuentas. Ahora dicen q las tarjetas no la cambian.. veremos si luego te las cambian.



No les sale a cuenta. O sí, si nos ponen condiciones. Entonces hay que salir a Open Bank, con la esperanza de que no nos hagan jugarretas como ésta.


----------



## docjones (12 Dic 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> No les sale a cuenta. O sí, si nos ponen condiciones. Entonces hay que salir a Open Bank, con la esperanza de que no nos hagan jugarretas como ésta.



Hay que estar en varias para minimizar el tiempo de respuesta, cado de que empiecen a clavarla. El tema es... aparte de Uno-e y Openbank, qué más hay con cuenta, tarjeta y transferencias sin comisiones y sin vinculaciones? (no vale ING en la respuesta, que piden 2000€ en la cuenta sin nomina para tener tarjeta sin comisiones).


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Dic 2016)

Parece q por lo menos a mi la migracion la ha hecho bien....


----------



## vividor (12 Dic 2016)

Yo tengo problemas para acceder a la web de bbva. Cree el usuario y la contraseña y me dá error al acceder a la web de BBVA, he cambiado la contraseña dos veces y seguimos en las mísmas... Habrá que llamar al 902 de las pelotas...


----------



## Lounge Bar (12 Dic 2016)

vividor dijo:


> Yo tengo problemas para acceder a la web de bbva. Cree el usuario y la contraseña y me dá error al acceder a la web de BBVA, he cambiado la contraseña dos veces y seguimos en las mísmas... Habrá que llamar al 902 de las pelotas...



0034 91 374 73 68


Si te dicen algo di que estás en Portugal.


----------



## vividor (12 Dic 2016)

No coge ni dios el telefono...


----------



## foreromatic2000 (12 Dic 2016)

vividor dijo:


> No coge ni dios el telefono...



Cuando BBVA absorbió Catalunya Caixa también tuve problemas para acceder a la web. El problema: A la hora de crear la contraseña me dejaba meter hasta 8 caracteres y en ningún sitio daba indicación de lo contrario, pero la contraseña tenía que ser de 6. Cuando entras en la web, puedes poner la contraseña de más de 6 caracteres que has creado y te da error... al final probé con los 6 primeros caracteres de la contraseña que había guardado y pude entrar.


----------



## Hinel (12 Dic 2016)

Telefono gratuito para la migracion de UNOe a Bbva: 900811426.
Los que tengan recibos domiciliados o la nómina no estaría mal qué vigilasen el mes qué viene para que todo vaya bien. El personal de Bbva debería encargarse pero ya sabemos como funcionan estos trámites en las monarquias bananeras.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (12 Dic 2016)

El caso es que en la web indica que puedes usar la misma que tenías en uno-e pero que en mi caso era numérica y la de BBVA tiene que ser alfanumérica. Eso sí, no te indica error cuando introduces una contraseña sólo numérica :: ::


----------



## cruel e inhumano (12 Dic 2016)

He podido entrar en BBVA a la primera y sin problemas. He creado una contraseña con 6 caracteres como dice, mayúsculas, minúsculas y números. Probad esto los que tengáis problemas. 

Por cierto, no me gusta una mierda la web de BBVA. Prefería mil veces el de UNO-E.

La tarjeta se queda igual. La numeración de la cuenta cambia totalmente.
Al comprobar los datos de la cuenta en el BBVA sigue indicando que es una cuenta UNO-E. 

Ignoro si los contratos SEPA (por ejemplo paypal) y toda esa joda sigue igual o ya no valen.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2016 at 18:08 ----------




docjones dijo:


> Hay que estar en varias para minimizar el tiempo de respuesta, cado de que empiecen a clavarla. El tema es... aparte de Uno-e y Openbank, qué más hay con cuenta, tarjeta y transferencias sin comisiones y sin vinculaciones? (no vale ING en la respuesta, que piden 2000€ en la cuenta sin nomina para tener tarjeta sin comisiones).



ImaginBank?
Banca Móvil imaginBank | imaginBank


----------



## Betis2 (12 Dic 2016)

Buenas noches:

Pues la verdad yo no he tenido ningún problema para acceder y crear mi contraseña. La web es cierto que es distinta, y al principio al verlo todo tan grande y cambiado te desconcierta, pues no sabes donde están las cosas. Supongo que con el tiempo nos acostumbraremos. Si es cierto que tiene más funciones que la otra web y es muy interesante bajarse la app de BBVA. Si entrais en Perfil y Ajustes>notificaciones, podeis configurar las alertas por cargos de tarjetas y demás de forma gratuita. 
También comentaros que he visto que el producto es distinto a la cuenta on-line de BBVA, pues lo llaman "cuenta captación uno-e" o algo parecido.
En fin, de momento contento. Ya veremos con el tiempo.
Saludos


----------



## musu19 (12 Dic 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Ignoro si los contratos SEPA (por ejemplo paypal) y toda esa joda sigue igual o ya no valen.




eso es lo q a mi me importa.... el traslado de 10 y como ya era cliente bbva... pues me quedare como estaba y acabare cerrando todo lo q venia de uno-e y solo me queda openbank


----------



## vividor (13 Dic 2016)

Ya he solucionado el problema, era por que el máximo para la contraseña son 6 caracteres alfanumericos y usaba 8, lo gracioso es que cuando estableces la contraseña metes todos los que quieras y luego solo te valen los 6 primeros... 

Ya está todo activado y con los nuevos IBAN, ahora esperemos que no nos vengan con comisioncillas...


----------



## plastic_age (13 Dic 2016)

ImaginBank?
Banca Móvil imaginBank | imaginBank[/QUOTE]

Esp de Imaginbank parece interesante. Creo que es la versión on line de La Caixa, o Caixabank.

Pero no quiero precipitarme, de momento me he traspasado a BBVA sin más que una pregunta.
Le pregunté a un gestor de uno e por qué se unían con BBVA y me dijo que el banco grande quiere apropiarse de la experiencia de negocios on line que tenía uno e.
En cualquier caso, conviene no quedarse sin alternativas, miraré lo de TRIODOS a ver si también vale la pena.


----------



## Lounge Bar (13 Dic 2016)

A mi también me gustaba más la web de unoe a la de bbva. Además de que los duplicados de tarjeta eran gratis y ahora hay que pagar 4 euros, xD.


----------



## estalviador (13 Dic 2016)

He podido migrar sin problemas de Unoe a BBVA. Mi contraseña sigue igual pero me han puesto unos pdfs de 12 y 9 páginas sobre las condiciones del canal contratado. Lo he mirado por encima y me ha sonado a que me ivan a clavar comisiones a la minima que pudiese, así que probablemente migre todo del BBVA a mis otros dos bancos online que funcionan de putisima madre y sin comisiones Openbank e ING.

Tengo que decir que viví otra migración cuando el Banco Popular absorvió el Banco Pastor y allí se lucieron dejandome dos semanas sin acceder a mi cuenta y obligandome a pasar por oficina, así que 1 punto positivo en esto para el BBVA.


----------



## docjones (13 Dic 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Esp de Imaginbank parece interesante. Creo que es la versión on line de La Caixa, o Caixabank.
> 
> Pero no quiero precipitarme, de momento me he traspasado a BBVA sin más que una pregunta.
> Le pregunté a un gestor de uno e por qué se unían con BBVA y me dijo que el banco grande quiere apropiarse de la experiencia de negocios on line que tenía uno e.
> En cualquier caso, conviene no quedarse sin alternativas, miraré lo de TRIODOS a ver si también vale la pena.



Triodos cobra la tarjeta


----------



## alpujarrense (14 Dic 2016)

Hola Lounge Bar.
¿ Donde te sale que la tarjeta prepago de Alsa, se ha convertido en débito?
La mìa no estaba asociada a ningún banco, yo la recargo en cajeros BBVA.
He entrado en la cuenta y no pone nada de que haya cambios.
Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Tpower (15 Dic 2016)

Hola, 

Ciertamente yo quería cancelarlo todo, pero tengo un depósito y he tenido que aguantarme y tragarme la fusión esta que no me hace ni puñetera gracia, más bien absorcion. 
La putada viene que solo me deja cancelarlo desde bbva.es ... No sale la opción "NO RENOVARLO". vaya un fail. Desde la ATC me dicen que vaya a una oficina o contrate el servicio "Gestor Online".

La web de bbva.es es un completo asco la interfaz no me gusta para nada, pero bueno. Los que estamos acostumbrados a los bancos virtuales esto nos limita demasiado. Para determinadas cosas hay que ir a la oficina, algo que jamás me ha gustado.

Hice una llamada a la oficina más cercana y me comentaron que mi número de oficina es el 9465. Número que le han asignado a todos los clientes de Unoe en el cambio. Desde la oficina me recomiendan una rehubicación que tambien puedo hacerla desde bbva.es. Aunque no me obligan a hacerla es aconsejable para tener pleno control sobre ello.
¿Alguien ha hecho la rehubicación?

En cuanto a las alertas SMS me he dado cuenta que solo deja activarlas en las cuentas y no en las tarjetas. Desde atención al cliente dicen que se haga desde la aplicación del móvil de BBVA. "Servicio de notificicaciones PUSH"
¿No hay un servicio sms sobre tarjetas?
Por otro lado el Comercio electronico seguro "CIP" en las tarjetas no está activo, otro servicio que se pierde.

Ciertamente han cambiado bastantes cosas:

-Comisiones por ingresos de cheques, antes no tenia coste.
-Comisiones más altas por descubiertos.
-Comisiones más altas por compras con tarjeta en cambio divisa.
-La cuenta de ahorro no tiene ningún tipo de interes, solo tiene el nombre "ahorro".
-Comisión por la emisión de una tarjeta por perdida etc... antes era (gratis). La renovación no tiene coste.
-Menor catalogo de productos de planes de pensiones para el que le interese.
-Menor interes en los Depósitos y fondos.
-Condiciones muchisimo peores.

Hay bastantes cosas más que me salto y tienen comisiones. Lo pone bien claro las condiciones. Leed bien todo. Seguramente cancele todo.

Hay todavía variedad de bancos virtuales, pero menos que hace un tiempo, es cierto.

Openbank, Activobank, Selfbank y ING Direct van a ganar más clientes. ING tiene requisitos la cuenta nómina o sin nómina. Los otros 3 no tienen requisitos.

Un Saludo !


----------



## allseeyingeye (15 Dic 2016)

a mi me han atracad ua barbarida 9 euros o 20 euros o algo asi por una 
 :8:

Por un concepto que hasta ahora nunca "Comisio pagada a transferencia en moneda extranjera"

Cuando que ha sido a zona SEPA !!

me he mirado por encimna las nuevas comisiones y metido mil mieras nuevas

Estoy reunion energias para comermelos por una pata

pero juega ncon eso, que vas procastinando el dedicarle energia


----------



## tronox (15 Dic 2016)

Tpower dijo:


> Hola, Ciertamente han cambiado bastantes cosas:
> 
> -Comisiones más altas por compras con tarjeta en cambio divisa.
> 
> Un Saludo !



Este punto es uno de los que más me interesa, ya que uso mucho la tarjeta para comprar en Amazon USA. Con UNOE la comisión era del 3%. He mirado las nuevas condiciones en la carta que me enviaron, y pone claramente que se mantienen iguales las comisiones asociadas a la tarjeta. Obviamente, hasta que no haga la prueba no sabré si es cierto, o no, pero me mosquea muchísimo pensar que hemos ido a peor con el cambio.


----------



## Tpower (15 Dic 2016)

tronox dijo:


> Este punto es uno de los que más me interesa, ya que uso mucho la tarjeta para comprar en Amazon USA. Con UNOE la comisión era del 3%. He mirado las nuevas condiciones en la carta que me enviaron, y pone claramente que se mantienen iguales las comisiones asociadas a la tarjeta. Obviamente, hasta que no haga la prueba no sabré si es cierto, o no, pero me mosquea muchísimo pensar que hemos ido a peor con el cambio.



Yo tambien hago compras fuera y es asi. Lee las de BBVA en bbva.es, apartado documentos. De todas formas es tal y como dices ya lo disfrutaras xD, cuando te lo cobren, claro está. Yo creo que voy a cancelar todo en un par de meses que es lo que tengo que aguantar. 
Lo que me quema de verdad es tener que ir a la oficina, no puedo con eso. Las colas en la oficina de aqui son un infierno.
La mayoria de los que tenemos cuentas virtuales es para evitar las oficinas y aparte las condiciones sangrantes de los fisicos.

El servicio Gestor Online un chiste de cuidado. Lo que antes podias hacer tú ahora dependes de un tio con un trabajo hasta el cuello. Supuestamente asi no te acercas a la oficina... Esta es la solución... es patético . Un Saludo !


----------



## Lounge Bar (15 Dic 2016)

a mi me han cerrado la cuenta ahorro sin notificarmelo? soy el unico?


----------



## Tpower (15 Dic 2016)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> a mi me han cerrado la cuenta ahorro sin notificarmelo? soy el unico?



Desde rankia están diciendo lo mismo algunos usuarios que la tenian con saldo 0. Nadie ha dicho nada al respecto el pq desaparece. Parece que hay gente que le ha desaparecido dos dias despues de haber solicitado el cambio de oficina. No se si es una casualidad, ¿tú has realizado la rehubicación? Por saberlo. A mi me interesa cambiar de oficina y la verdad no me gustaria que me pasara esto, pero no pueden cancelarlas en teoria sin nuestra firma, no deben. Un Saludo !


----------



## tronox (15 Dic 2016)

Tpower dijo:


> Yo tambien hago compras fuera y es asi. Lee las de BBVA en bbva.es, apartado documentos. De todas formas es tal y como dices ya lo disfrutaras xD, cuando te lo cobren, claro está. Yo creo que voy a cancelar todo en un par de meses que es lo que tengo que aguantar.
> Lo que me quema de verdad es tener que ir a la oficina, no puedo con eso. Las colas en la oficina de aqui son un infierno.
> La mayoria de los que tenemos cuentas virtuales es para evitar las oficinas y aparte las condiciones sangrantes de los fisicos.
> 
> El servicio Gestor Online un chiste de cuidado. Lo que antes podias hacer tú ahora dependes de un tio con un trabajo hasta el cuello. Supuestamente asi no te acercas a la oficina... Esta es la solución... es patético . Un Saludo !



Hola. No sé dónde mirarlo. Con unoE la comisión por compra en el extrajero con tarjeta era del 3% (siempre lo ponía en el extracto). ¿La de BBVA cuanto sería?

Entre esto, lo de ayer de Openbank, y los problemas que ya tuve en su día con Selfbank..., al final me voy a quedar con ING como único banco para todo, y eso que me gusta diversificar las cosas, pero esto es un desatre tras otro.


----------



## Betis2 (15 Dic 2016)

La verdad, lo del cambio de oficina no lo entiendo. Si antes operabas por internet, ¿porqué necesitais ahora que vuestra oficina sea la de abajo del portal?
Yo iré poco a la sucursal que está cerca de mi casa, si acaso a sacar dinero en efectivo al cajero. Por cierto, que me ha dicho una amiga que se pueden ingresar cheques como si fueran "nómina" y no se cobrarían por ello.
Con respecto a los fondos y planes de pensiones hemos ido claramente a peor, vamos mucho peor, tanto en información como en variedad. De todas formas yo no operaba con fondos con uno-e, lo hago a través de Renta 4 dónde hay muchísimos o directamente con las gestoras si me interesan mucho (como Bestinver o Azvalor).
En fin, todo no iba a ser de rosas. Por otro lado sigo pensando que tampoco hay mucha alternativa.
Saludos.


----------



## mad2012 (15 Dic 2016)

Tpower dijo:


> Desde rankia están diciendo lo mismo algunos usuarios que la tenian con saldo 0. Nadie ha dicho nada al respecto el pq desaparece. Parece que hay gente que le ha desaparecido dos dias despues de haber solicitado el cambio de oficina. No se si es una casualidad, ¿tú has realizado la rehubicación? Por saberlo. A mi me interesa cambiar de oficina y la verdad no me gustaria que me pasara esto, pero no pueden cancelarlas en teoria sin nuestra firma, no deben. Un Saludo !



A mi también me han cerrado la cuenta ahorro, la tenía a cero, acabo de mirar en la aplicación de bbva y no aparece. No he solicitado cambio de oficina. A ver que sorpresas más nos vamos encontrando...Me estoy planteando cancelar.


----------



## Tpower (15 Dic 2016)

El ingreso de cheques cuesta 3€ por cada uno, NO es gratis.

El cambio de oficina supone hacer cosas que no puedes hacer por teléfono. Cancelar cuentas, modificación de depósitos , fondos y contratación de algunos tipos de servicios.

tronox que ocurrió en openbank ayer? que yo sepa no ha ocurrido nada. En cuanto a la comisión por compras en el exterior tengo que disculparme, sigue siendo 3%. El incremento de interes era sacar efectivo en un cajero de fuera, es lo que ha cambiado. Todo lo demas que puse es correcto. Lo he revisado. Disculpame, por lo que cuando compremos fuera seguirá siendo igual, al menos esto y sin sorpresas tal y como dige.

ING tiene bastantes requisitos. Aparte a mi sinceramente no me gusta. No puedes hacer ingresos en efectivo si no hay oficina cercana y solo hay en capitales. Los cajeros se han reducido considerablemente en otras entidades y no está inscrito en el FGD Español. 

Sigue habiendo opciones y varias, no tantas como hace unos años, pero las hay.

No todo es bueno. Un Saludo !


----------



## Señor X (15 Dic 2016)

Tpower dijo:


> y no está inscrito en el FGD Español.



Y eso es malo?


----------



## Tpower (15 Dic 2016)

Señor X dijo:


> Y eso es malo?



Eso debes respondertelo tú mismo. Pero ya hicieron un rescate a ING y vete a reclamar a los FGD de holanda... si ocurriera algo.

Yo solo digo las cosas malas y buenas de cada uno, yo no estoy juzgando que sea bueno ó malo ing direct. Depende de que uso le des a esas cuentas.

A mi me gusta ING, pero no todo es bueno como hace unos años y es cierto que no es ni mucho menos lo que era.

Un Saludo!


----------



## zahorin (16 Dic 2016)

Yo no me había leído la información que me habían enviado y me he enterado cuando un amigo me ha hecho un ingreso en cuenta en una oficina del BBVA. ¡Le han cobrado 2 €! Antes nunca habían cobrado nada por ingreso en efectivo, aunque no fuera el titular. :no:
¡Lástima que quitaran la oficina física de EVO en mi ciudad!
Ahora tendré que buscar alternativas, pero solo se me ocurren EVO e ING y ninguna de ellas permite realizar ingresos en cuenta en oficinas bancarias por toda España y lo necesito.
Aunque creo recordar que ING ha estado llegando a acuerdos con comercios para que actúen como si fueran cajeros. Tengo que leer más al respecto.


----------



## alpujarrense (16 Dic 2016)

Del rescate a ING se habla mucho, de que devolvió el dinero prestado, se habla menos.
Bankia también fue rescatado, pero en ninguno de los dos casos los clientes perdieron su dinero. De lo que nos costó Bankia se recuperará una parte, la otra ya no se podrá.


----------



## Hinel (16 Dic 2016)

zahorin dijo:


> Yo no me había leído la información que me habían enviado y me he enterado cuando un amigo me ha hecho un ingreso en cuenta en una oficina del BBVA. ¡Le han cobrado 2 €! Antes nunca habían cobrado nada por ingreso en efectivo, aunque no fuera el titular. :no:
> ¡Lástima que quitaran la oficina física de EVO en mi ciudad!
> Ahora tendré que buscar alternativas, pero solo se me ocurren EVO e ING y ninguna de ellas permite realizar ingresos en cuenta en oficinas bancarias por toda España y lo necesito.
> Aunque creo recordar que ING ha estado llegando a acuerdos con comercios para que actúen como si fueran cajeros. Tengo que leer más al respecto.



Con ING puede ingresar efectivo en oficina. Tienen "cajeros ingresadores". Siempre que el ingreso sea a una current no se puede ingresar en una savings.


----------



## Tpower (16 Dic 2016)

Hola a todos,

comentaros que la oficina 9465 es la oficina digital de BBVA, la que era de UNOE.

Al tener asignada la oficina 9465 las operaciones estan obligados a hacerlas todas por teléfono. A traves del correo de infobbvaresponde@bbva.com asi me lo han confirmado.
Por lo visto al ser tan reciente los de ATT al cliente de BBVA de momento no tienen ni idea y te remiten a la oficina. Teneis que insistir y os pasen al departamento correspondiente, supongo que esto cambiará. Dicho departamento es el mismo que atendia las llamadas de Unoe que he hablado con alguien para no renovar un déposito (aún me aparece renovable, espero que lo hayan hecho bien), este departamento es la oficina 9465.

Dicho esto si no quereis ir a la oficina para nada NO cambieis la oficina 9465 por la de vuestra ciudad. Si cambiais la oficina el tramite ser haría todo en oficina. Podeis cerrar vuestras cuentas por telefono y hacer toda la operativa igual que antes. En vez de clave de operaciones te enviaran SMS con claves de un solo uso para hacer cualquier tipo de tramite.

Ciertamente han cambiado bastantes cosas:

-Comisiones por ingresos de cheques, antes no tenia coste.
-Comisiones por ingresos en efectivo si no eres titular.
-Comisiones más altas por descubiertos.
-La cuenta de ahorro no tiene ningún tipo de interes, solo tiene el nombre "ahorro".
-Comisión por la emisión de una tarjeta por perdida etc... antes era (gratis). La renovación no tiene coste.
-Menor catalogo de productos de planes de pensiones para el que le interese.
-Menor interes en los Depósitos y fondos.
-Condiciones muchisimo peores.
-No hay altertas en las tarjetas por SMS, solo cuentas. Para tarjetas la aplicación del móvil.
-Han quitado de las tarjetas el comercio electronico seguro CIP.

Me dejo algunas cosas en el tintero

Un Saludo !


----------



## Barruno (16 Dic 2016)

Hinel dijo:


> Con ING puede ingresar efectivo en oficina. Tienen "cajeros ingresadores". Siempre que el ingreso sea a una current no se puede ingresar en una savings.



Se ha reportado por algun forero que de esos ingresos en cajeros asociados no ha llegado la pasta la cuenta.
Encima es que no es de ingreso instantaneo sino que la pasta se mete en un sobre y luego el bancario de turno al dia siguiente "lo cuenta"..... yatusabe.. 
Con esas alforjas mejor no hacer el viaje...

Enviado desde mi SM-N910F mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 16-dic-2016 at 17:45 ----------




Tpower dijo:


> Eso debes respondertelo tú mismo. Pero ya hicieron un rescate a ING y vete a reclamar a los FGD de holanda... si ocurriera algo.
> 
> Yo solo digo las cosas malas y buenas de cada uno, yo no estoy juzgando que sea bueno ó malo ing direct. Depende de que uso le des a esas cuentas.
> 
> ...



Yo soy anti ING, pero en honor a la verdad.... ese rescate fué preventivo, y al poco lo devolvieron con beneficios que recogiero por ahí.
Creo que fuero 5.000 millones....
No como.en España que cae todo en saco roto y al final otro banco le compra el banco malo al Estado (que previamente pagó varios miles de millones de euros para sanearlo) por 1 €.... como ha ocurrido con ela CAM y el Sabadell

Enviado desde mi SM-N910F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betis2 (16 Dic 2016)

Por si fuera poco (aunque a mi no me afecta), cierran aún más sucursales:

BBVA cerrará en febrero 132 oficinas en España | Mercados | Cinco Días

Llegará el día en el que no haya ni sucursales ni dinero físico, nos lo controlarán todo desde internet.

Saludos


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Dic 2016)

Tpower dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> comentaros que la oficina 9465 es la oficina digital de BBVA, la que era de UNOE.
> 
> ...



Si te instalas en el movil las app de BBV y la de BBVA Wallet te permite conf muchas alertas y desactivar opciones como:

- - apagar las tarjetas d forma temporal
- configuración de limites
- Mover dinero de tarjeta cuenta cuenta tarjeta
- avisos al movil en los pagos, etc
- Desactivar pagos fuera de España o internet

Para los pagos por internet te envian un SMS o si lo integras con la BBVA Wallet te salta en el movil y puedes aceptar el pago o cancelarlo

creo q en este punto se ha mejorado algo, al menos es mi opinion


----------



## Tpower (16 Dic 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Si te instalas en el movil las app de BBV y la de BBVA Wallet te permite conf muchas alertas y desactivar opciones como:
> 
> - - apagar las tarjetas d forma temporal
> - configuración de limites
> ...



Vista tú respuesta citandome por lo visto no me has leído bien.

Lo que has marcado en Negro que antes he dicho:
*
-No hay altertas en las tarjetas por SMS, solo cuentas. Para tarjetas la aplicación del móvil.
-Han quitado de las tarjetas el comercio electronico seguro CIP.*

Si te fijas *bien* he dicho que las alertas por sms en tarjetas NO hay, pero para tarjetas en la aplicación SI (BBVA Wallet). Sin embargo para cuentas bancarias y valores si existen notificaciones SMS.

En cuanto al CIP lo han quitado y ahora tienes que indicar el código que te viene al móvil para hacer un pago con tarjeta.

Un Saludo !


----------



## Betis2 (28 Dic 2016)

Bueno, ya tengo mi talonario de cheques de mi cuenta. Lo solicité por la web para que me lo mandaran a casa y así ha sido. Aunque pone en la web que te cobran el gasto de correo, no es cierto, te llega y sin cargo alguno a la cuenta. Parece que los que estamos en la oficina 9465 somos unos privilegiados de BBVA, pues hay cosas que nos mantienen sin coste como esto de los cheques.
Por cierto, yo tenía un plan de pensiones con uno-e y ahora, como es lógico, aparece contratado por BBVA. Sin embargo, los fondos y los planes de pensiones que ahora podemos elegir son BBVAitis, solo son los de BBVA, por cierto bastante malos. Ahí hemos perdido con el cambio. 
Lo que yo echo claramente de menos es el aviso SMS del uso de la tarjeta. Es cierto que con la aplicación te llega un aviso, pero tarde y no siempre. Además te obliga a tener un smartphone, tener contratado una tarifa de datos y tener buena conexión. Antes, con el teléfono-ladrillo, te llegaban los SMS al instante (muchas veces incluso antes de darme el justificante el del comercio) y ahora no te puedes fiar. Para cuando te llegue el primer aviso te han podido desvalijar la cuenta.
Saludos


----------



## docjones (12 Jun 2017)

Alguien ha renovado la tarjeta de uno-e? Cuál envían?


----------



## Betis2 (12 Jun 2017)

Yo aún tengo las antiguas; y verdad, me gustaría renovarlas porque a veces me equivoco entre la de crédito y débito, pues son muy parecidas.
Si alguien sabe algo que cuente.
Saludos


----------



## Betis2 (2 Oct 2018)

docjones dijo:


> Alguien ha renovado la tarjeta de uno-e? Cuál envían?



Pregunto lo mismo, ¿a alguien le han renovado la tarjeta de uno-e?
La mía no caduca hasta el 2019, y me gustaría saber qué tipo de tarjeta nos van a dar, pues la que tenemos ahora mismo no "caza" con ninguna de las que tiene BBVA.
Gracias.


----------



## vividor (3 Oct 2018)

La mía me llego esta semana, es de BBVA muy chula por cierto


----------



## gika (3 Oct 2018)

Yo todavía no tengo noticias de uno-e


----------



## vividor (3 Oct 2018)

Warren dijo:


> Tenía hace siglos una cuenta en Uno-e que no usaba, cuando me llegó la carta del BBVA estaba decidido a cancelarla. Pasé por una oficina y cambié de opinión... dije, vamos a darle una oportunidad...
> 
> Pues tengo que decir que el funcinamiento, la app etc.. me parece magnífico. Un 10 para BBVA las cosas como son. Por ahora seguiré como cliente.



Yo también tenia pensado cancelarla pero desde que cambiaron no me han cobrado nada, cero euros, la web y la app funciona muy bien y de momento uso las dos cuentas para uno de mis hobbies...


----------



## la_tortue (3 Oct 2018)

Warren dijo:


> Tenía hace siglos una cuenta en Uno-e que no usaba, cuando me llegó la carta del BBVA estaba decidido a cancelarla. Pasé por una oficina y cambié de opinión... dije, vamos a darle una oportunidad...
> 
> Pues tengo que decir que el funcinamiento, la app etc.. me parece magnífico. Un 10 para BBVA las cosas como son. Por ahora seguiré como cliente.



Totalmente de acuerdo: nosotros también teníamos una cuenta de uno-e que abrimos hace años, en los principios de uno-e, cuando te remunerada bien. Llevábamos años sin usarla.
Recibimos carta el año pasado y decidimos cerrar la cuent, pero es cierto que la web de BBVA me dejo muy sorprendido por su calidad. De lejos la mejor web de banco actualmente.

Enviado desde mi SM-J730F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betis2 (8 Oct 2019)

Bueno, pues llegó la hora de cobrar.
Ahora mandan cambio de condiciones en la Tarjeta de crédito: cobran 15 € al año, inclusive con nómina domiciliada.
Eso es hoy, mañana tocarán la tarjeta de débito, las transferencias, o lo que quieran, pues el problema de fondo es que no ganan dinero con los préstamos, qué es como deberían ganarlo. Lo quieren compensar con comisiones, pero conmigo van de culo. Ya he dado orden de cancelar la tarjeta. No solo no se van a llevar los 15 € de comisión, que tampoco se van a llevar la comisión que cobran cuando pago con la tarjeta unos 20.000 € al año. 
Saludos


----------



## Barruno (9 Oct 2019)

Betis2 dijo:


> Bueno, pues llegó la hora de cobrar.
> Ahora mandan cambio de condiciones en la Tarjeta de crédito: cobran 15 € al año, inclusive con nómina domiciliada.
> Eso es hoy, mañana tocarán la tarjeta de débito, las transferencias, o lo que quieran, pues el problema de fondo es que no ganan dinero con los préstamos, qué es como deberían ganarlo. Lo quieren compensar con comisiones, pero conmigo van de culo. Ya he dado orden de cancelar la tarjeta. No solo no se van a llevar los 15 € de comisión, que tampoco se van a llevar la comisión que cobran cuando pago con la tarjeta unos 20.000 € al año.
> Saludos



No te creas.
Parece que los de Unoe aún nos salvamos.
En el hilo de tucapital (BBVA también subirá las comisiones de sus cuentas básicas) un conforero ha comentado ésto:


selenio dijo:


> Por lo que leo no afecta a cuentas online, como la mia, proveniente de la antigua uno-e.
> 
> Los clientes que *se libra de pagar comisiones* son los titulares de las siguientes cuentas:
> 
> ...


----------



## Clander (9 Oct 2019)

Yo tengo una cuenta online proveniente de uno-e y he recibido la notificación. A partir del 1 de Enero de 2020 15 euros la tarjeta "DESPUES DE UNO-E" que es como la denominan ahora.

Enviado desde mi HTC One M9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betis2 (9 Oct 2019)

Exacto. La llaman BBVA Después, proviene de la antigua de Uno-e, y han mandado la notificación. Ahora que cada uno crea lo que quiera.

Saludos.



Clander dijo:


> Yo tengo una cuenta online proveniente de uno-e y he recibido la notificación. A partir del 1 de Enero de 2020 15 euros la tarjeta "DESPUES DE UNO-E" quebra como la denominan ahora.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC One M9 mediante Tapatalk


----------

